# Callebaut Royal Dutch Cocoa Powder vs Callebaut Cocoa Powder



## caejam (Jul 4, 2012)

Hello, yesterday I ordered some callebaut royal dutch cocoa powder to make some cupcakes. I noticed today the product was shipped but I thought I was ordering callebaut cocoa powder. I did not order from Callebaut.com but I went there to see if there is a product called royal dutch cocoa powder I didn't see anything. So now my question. Does it matter is there a big difference between the two or pretty much the same. Please advise which is better I will be buying more for my holiday cooking. I purchased this on ebay since the price was right a small amount just to try.  Thank you.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Dutched cocoa has been treated with alkalai, it's usually darker brown .  It will react with baking soda producing gas, which will provide "lift" to your baking.

Undutched cocoa is produced with out any alkalai and is usually reddish-brown, stronger tasting, and more expensive.


----------

